
Show HN: Create Happiness with Serendipitous Messages - seancoleman
https://design.org/
======
seancoleman
Hey HN!

This is a project I built with a small design team. Our product thesis is that
happiness is a byproduct of positive thinking. By changing thought patterns,
you can create happiness.

The app serendipitously delivers curated affirmations and coaching messages to
encourage that positive thinking. You can opt for messages to be delivered via
email (SendGrid), SMS (Twilio), or Slack (webhook calls). The stack is
Ruby/Rails with Vue/webpacker backed by Airtable and Postgres hosted on
Heroku.

We just launched a library of new content, and appreciate your feedback (plus
any tech questions!). I sincerely hope you'll give it a shot!

